# Dutch oven cobbler



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone have a good simple recipe for dutch oven peach cobbler cooked by a campfire? Wife suggested dumping a yellow cake mix in then defrosted frozen peaches on top with some butter. Watching Cowboy Flavor on RFD TV has me wanting to do some dutch oven cooking. That show comes on at 5:30 today.


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

This is a pretty good one to try......

*Grandma's Cobbler*

*Ingredients:*


Large Can Sliced Peaches
1 stick of butter
1 Cup Sugar
1 Cup Flour
1 Cup Milk
Dutch oven
Wipe dutch oven with _thin_ coat of oil. Place dutch oven on bed of hot coals. Add stick of butter and melt. Mix sugar, flour, and milk. Pour on top of butter. Pour in can of sliced peaches with juice. Do not stir. Cover and add coals to lid. Cook until top is golden brown, about 20 to 30 minutes, depending on how hot the coals are (maybe longer).


----------



## Hurricane Mike (Mar 7, 2006)

*Sounds Good*

Some hand churned ice cream and a nap. Later HM


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks pepo, I will try that. How can you go wrong with sugar, butter, and peaches


----------



## Pappagimp (Dec 14, 2006)

Pepo's Recipe is about the same as mine it is good. I have also added cinnimon and a little black pepper just for a kick! As a warning if you are cooking over coals from a fire it is real easy to burn the bottom. I had a guy tell me to use charcoal and put 20 coals on the bottom and 20 on top cook for 30 mins and remove coals on the bottom let the top brown for another 15 min. Good Luck! Sorry about the Quality of the pic it was with my phone.

Clint


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Pappagimp said:


> Pepo's Recipe is about the same as mine it is good. I have also added cinnimon and a little black pepper just for a kick! As a warning if you are cooking over coals from a fire it is real easy to burn the bottom. I had a guy tell me to use charcoal and put 20 coals on the bottom and 20 on top cook for 30 mins and remove coals on the bottom let the top brown for another 15 min. Good Luck! Sorry about the Quality of the pic it was with my phone.
> 
> Clint


that there charcoal is the ticket right there and if you want to swap out peaches for blueberries can't remember the name of the kinda cake mix we use..hummmmmmmm


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i use the recipe that pepo posted also, in the dutch over, and in the house oven. we call it the "one" recipe, because it just uses one of everything. Only thing is we add one teaspoon of baking powder. lightens up the batter just a bit, and its not quite so dense. its a great cobbler recipe...and very easy to remember....one


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Well I tried pepo's recipe yesterday. It was my first attempt at dutch oven cooking with charcoal and I'm still in a learning stage. I read to double the diameter of the oven to determine how many briquets to use. Put four more on the lid than under the bottom. My oven is 11" so I put 13 on top and 9 underneath. The coals were burned up after about 20 minutes and the dough had only started to rise so I moved the oven into the house to finish cooking. The crust never rose and was very gummy on the bottom. It was kinda OK but next time I'm going to have a pile of standby coals to use when the first ones die out and I'm going to add some frozen peaches since the Libbys can was mostly juice with only a few peaches.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

tec, did you add baking powder?? that will make it less "gummy"


----------



## Pappagimp (Dec 14, 2006)

It may take a few times to get it right, but when it is there it is great! Good luck and keep us posted.

Clint


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i watched somebody do it with a can of peaches, a box of white cake mix and an egg i think...........years ago , sorry


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll try peach cobbler again but next I am going to try this dutch oven bread pudding that sounds real good:

8 slices cinnimon raisin bread
4 eggs
2 cups milk
1 tsp vanilla
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup melted butter
1/2 cup raisins
1 tsp cinnamon

Put 1" bread squares in bottom on foil.
Mix all else and pour over bread. Cook about 50 minutes in Dutch oven at about 325 degrees.


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

i have cooked some cobbler in my dutch oven.
cut 1stick of butter and put in bottom.
add 1 can of15 oz peach,apple or whatever kind of canned fruit u like.
add 1 box of yellow cake mix on top of the fruit.
cut 1 more stick of butter on top of cake mix.
sprinkle a little cinomon on top.
takes about 40 minutes.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

This is how we did it back in scouts.

Bisquick, milk and sugar mixed until pancake batter texture (sugar to taste). Pour a little melted butter in the bottom. Add enough batter to cover the bottom. Add a can or two of pie filling. Cover with batter. Once it has cooked for a while, I like to add some sugar to to the top and cook some more. It crisps up the top a little. Very easy and very good.

Obviously cook this with coals under and on top. check with a tooth pick. When it comes out with no batter it is done.

Jason


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

The problem today is that the charcoal is real garbage full of fillers and junk. Use real hardwood charcoal and it will burn for a long time. Mesquite wood is even better. My grandmother always made a dutch oven dewberry cobbler when we worked cattle and it was perfect. However, she used berries picked that morning, real homemade butter, fresh cream and flour that was a bit different than we get nowadays. If I could go back in time I would choose one of those days. The good food, hard work, company of my uncles and Dad and grandparents... all gone now...sigh!


----------

